# The Bible on ants



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

*Proverbs 6:6-11
King James Version*

6 Go to the ant, thou sluggard; consider her ways, and be wise:

7 Which having no guide, overseer, or ruler,

8 Provideth her meat in the summer, and gathereth her food in the harvest.

9 How long wilt thou sleep, O sluggard? when wilt thou arise out of thy sleep?

10 Yet a little sleep, a little slumber, a little folding of the hands to sleep:

11 So shall thy poverty come as one that travelleth, and thy want as an armed man.

https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Proverbs+6:6-11&version=KJV&interface=amp


----------

